

How to automatically tag and categorize photos according to their content - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_automatically_tag_and_categorize_photos_according_to_their_content

======
nadavs
This blog post explains how you can use Cloudinary's add-on of ReKognition
scene categorization that analyzes scenes within photos and allows you to
automatically classify your website’s images into a list of potential
categories. Sample code available for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Python, Node.js and
Java.

